# The tune to the songs in Middle Earth?



## Goldberry1234 (Dec 27, 2002)

Is there anywhere where I can find the musical tunes that go along with all of the songs that are in the LOTR books? I noticed Bilbo singing "the road goes ever on and on..." in FotR and wondered if they just created the tune, or if it was reference, or whatever...would be interested in learning to sing some of them...


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 29, 2002)

Some guy recorded some of the songs in the sixties...but I never heard them..

Also some of the music was done in the Hobbit Cartoon... but not much. 

They probably just made it up.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jan 4, 2003)

Originally published in 1968 was _The Road Goes Ever On_ which was a collection of Tolkien's poetry set to music by Donald Swann.

I have never even seen a copy myself, though I would much love to, but I have been led to believe from various things I've read that Tolkien had much to do with the writing of that, so if there is a definitive Tolkien-approved version of the tunes this would be it. He also included in it different versions of some of the poems, such as Nemarie.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 16, 2003)

That's pretty cool. Whenever I sing or hum a song to the book, I do the the tunes that are used in my BBC production of LOTR. Theyr'e OK. Perhaps not right, but they work for me...


----------



## Bombadillo (Jan 31, 2003)

there is a book with a CD and pianotablature about tolkiens songs... like luthien tinuviel etc... 
but.... i really dilsiked it when i got it... if you like a low voice and some silly boring song i would recommend you to buy this book...


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 11, 2003)

I got _The Road Goes Ever On_ song cycle by swann from the library today. It was approved by Tolkien, and the melodies seem to work very well. I have to examine it more closely though. And try a few notes on the piano. i seems really good.


----------

